# Diamond Vacations International



## fun4me (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this group?  I am very informed on most fractional/timeshare programs, but have very little information on this group and my family has purchased from them.  Their website: http://www.diamondvacationsintl.com

Are they related to Diamond Resorts?  What are the positives or negatives?  
Thx in advance.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 15, 2012)

fun4me said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this group?  I am very informed on most fractional/timeshare programs, but have very little information on this group and my family has purchased from them.  Their website: http://www.diamondvacationsintl.com
> 
> Are they related to Diamond Resorts?  What are the positives or negatives?
> Thx in advance.



Let me guess. They reached you. And they can sell your timeshare but need $XXXX to do ot. Plus they are attempting to sound like they are part of Diamond Resorts - they are not! 

Run away from this group.


----------



## fun4me (Jan 15, 2012)

Thx for your reply.

No.  I know not to use those groups.  Did you check out the link?  They took back a Sedona week for my folks, and put them in this club.  I am fairly savvy with the ownership programs but have never heard of this group.  I believe they lured them in on a package in Daytona, FL.  Since I wasn't there, but they know I have knowledge with my Starwood ownerships, they consulted me.

I was hoping someone might have specific experience.  They claim to have been in business for 30 years.  I do not want to advise them to rescind without good info.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 15, 2012)

fun4me said:


> Thx for your reply.
> 
> No.  I know not to use those groups.  Did you check out the link?  They took back a Sedona week for my folks, and put them in this club.  I am fairly savvy with the ownership programs but have never heard of this group.  I believe they lured them in on a package in Daytona, FL.  Since I wasn't there, but they know I have knowledge with my Starwood ownerships, they consulted me.
> 
> I was hoping someone might have specific experience.  They claim to have been in business for 30 years.  I do not want to advise them to rescind without good info.



You may have your good info and do not know it.  Timeos2 knows what he is talking about.


----------



## fun4me (Jan 15, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> You may have your good info and do not know it.  Timeos2 knows what he is talking about.



I am sure this is true, however, his premise was they were one of those companies that promise you they can sell your timeshare for an upfront fee.  This was not the case.

Furthermore, if they are trying to sound like Diamond Resorts as if that's a good thing would be a red flag too.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't believe this group is related to DRI. I could be wrong but, it doesn't look like something they'd put together. DRI is also pretty good about lettingn their owners know about new options and I don't recall hearing anything about this. 

I would be leary about this group until I had firm confirmation from DRI that they are related. otherwise I feel they're spoofing the DRI product and creating confusison by using the words Diamond and International to create familiarity.

Personally, I'd stear clear.


----------



## fun4me (Jan 15, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I don't believe this group is related to DRI. I could be wrong but, it doesn't look like something they'd put together. DRI is also pretty good about lettingn their owners know about new options and I don't recall hearing anything about this.
> 
> I would be leary about this group until I had firm confirmation from DRI that they are related. otherwise I feel they're spoofing the DRI product and creating confusison by using the words Diamond and International to create familiarity.
> 
> Personally, I'd stear clear.



Thanks.  I agree with all the advice here.  Something does not feel right about it.  CXL


----------



## RX8 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Red Flag Warning*

There are a lot of things to be CONCERNED about with Diamond Vacations International.

They told you they have been in business for over 30 years.  This appears to be FALSE as their website was created in August 2011.  They have a BBB file that opened 11/17/11 (and states the business started 11/15/11).  They are rated B- with a complaint already.  They have practically NO INFO on the web about them which isn't surprising since it appears they JUST STARTED.  

Their website has NO PHYSICAL ADDRESS listed for themselves.  Only a phone number and on-line contact.

Their website claims that their "Travel Fullfilment Partner" has been in business over 30 years and is the largest concierge travel service in the world.  They do not give the name of this "partner".  It could be said that it is deceiving because some may believe that it is THEIR business that has been around for decades.  Add to that their name is similar to legit Diamond Resorts International and it would make one wonder if the deception is just a coincidence.

Looks like they have their hand in everything - cruises, resorts, hotels, even "mall shopping" that PAYS you to shop.  Not sure what the "charge" is to be in the club or even if they offer any value at all for that charge but whatever it is, this "club" could go out of business tomorrow leaving you with nothing to show for it.


----------

